# Absturz von Windows Explorer



## zeromancer (28. Januar 2004)

Hi Leute!

Ich habe dieses Problem irgendwann schon einmal angesprochen, habe aber kein Ergebnis erhalten. Hier also nochmals mein Problem:

Seit einiger Zeit beobachte ich Abstürze des Windows Explorers (ich meine damit Taskleiste, Tray, usw.), also die explorer.exe.
Diese wird ja immer wieder neu gestartet, aber so komplett eben doch nicht - der Tray ist ziemlich verstümmelt.
Die Abstürze treten verstärkt auf, wenn ich Kopier-Aktionen von Dateien durchführe (von einem Arbeitsplatzfenster ins andere). Ich verwende also das Clipboard. Vermehrt ist das allerdings noch, wenn dabei ein Netzlaufwerk oder eine Netzresource beteiligt ist (als Quelle oder Ziel ist dabei egal). Der Absturz tritt auch meistens erst beim Schließen der Explorerfenster auf. 
Das äussert sich wie folgt: die Taskleiste verschwindet kurz, es rattert wie wild und dann ist sie wieder da, allerdings teilweise ohne die Programme, die in der Tray zu sehen waren, jedoch nach wie vor laufen (einige Progs sind so geartet, z.B. der Taskmanager und Lotus Sametime).
Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich nichts installiert habe, diese Erscheinungen traten von einem auf den anderen Tag auf.

Hab ich mir was eingefangen? Mein letzter Virenscan am Wochenende ergab nichts Auffälliges. Was ich allerdings in etwa zu der Zeit installiert habe, seit dem das so ist, waren Hotfixes von MS, u.a. den Blaster-Killer und das Hotfix 823980 zum Patch des RPC Dienstes.

Hat jemand ne Idee? Wäre echt froh, wenn das Ding wieder stabiler liefe... 
Danke schon mal!


----------

